# No leather seating on Eco model??



## cruzki (Nov 20, 2010)

Went on the chevy .ca site and see no option for leather seating on the Eco... why hast thou forsaken me!!!!


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

I guess GM thinks people who think green, may also be anti cow leather. Moo.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

"...no leather..." for the Eco was a_ deal-killer_ for us, too.

...the wife said, if it's not in the Eco, then we're getting the LTZ.

..."yes, dear!"


----------



## gordio (Nov 26, 2010)

Certain things make me nervous about the ECO. The sound insulation, but more importatly the audio. It says it uses a very lightweight sound system using rare metals, which I hope doesn't trnaslate to less quality too. It's a shame the ECO model doesn't have the option to add pioneer audio...

Same with the Z-link suspension not available for the 6M/T


----------



## cruzki (Nov 20, 2010)

oh boy... I think "rare metals" in the car industry is the equivalent of "meat by products" in the food industry. 

I'm not too worried about package options like USB aux, remote start, or even upgraded audio system, because those are all things you can get for much cheaper outside of the dealership.

I wonder if the dealership would make an exception for the leather seating, it it's a make or break for the buyer..


----------



## racer114 (Nov 7, 2010)

I wonder what these "rare materials" are. I read recently that the new Ford Focus was going to have recycled jeans as part of the sound insulation. Now that is high tech.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...which: _Levi Leather_ or _Leather Levi's?_


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I just talked with the dealer Friday. No exception for the options that you can choose by yourself using Chevrolet web site. NONE! I have asked about the spare tire for MT. Well, I was amazed, I can get the spare tire for ECO with MT just if I change to AT and all other stuff! Only reason to get the car “using” a dealer is that you don’t have other choice. Am I wrong? No discounts available from dealer, just what GM has regarding friends, family and executive discount programs. I’ll try to see other dealers, but since they have more orders than available cars, they don’t care….


----------



## CruzinAround (Dec 4, 2010)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> I just talked with the dealer Friday. No exception for the options that you can choose by yourself using Chevrolet web site. NONE! I have asked about the spare tire for MT. Well, I was amazed, I can get the spare tire for ECO with MT just if I change to AT and all other stuff! Only reason to get the car “using” a dealer is that you don’t have other choice. Am I wrong? No discounts available from dealer, just what GM has regarding friends, family and executive discount programs. I’ll try to see other dealers, but since they have more orders than available cars, they don’t care….



Yeah I just ordered my 2LT Cruze through the dealer. I told them I didn't care about the spare tire and that the kit would be fine. But he called back and said that I had to get the spare tire because when I added the RS and 17" wheels it added also, and wouldnt delete without deleting those options. It is dumb that the spare tire is an option because it doesn't seem very optional.


----------



## motorhedfred (Nov 13, 2010)

I thought it was odd that the Z-Link rear suspension goes away with the 6-Speed manual on the Eco model when it stays with the LS. The Eco has a fuel tank with less capacity....maybe it's shaped differently and gets in the way of the Z-Link.

Does anyone outside the USA have experience with the non Z-link rear suspension ?

MHF


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

motorhedfred said:


> I thought it was odd that the Z-Link rear suspension goes away with the 6-Speed manual on the Eco model when it stays with the LS. The Eco has a fuel tank with less capacity....maybe it's shaped differently and gets in the way of the Z-Link.
> 
> Does anyone outside the USA have experience with the non Z-link rear suspension ?
> MHF


ECO should be much lighter so they took out all the “heavy” parts: z-link suspension, spare tire, heavy electrical driver seat, brake rotors from rear, etc….. All these to gain around 100kg. All of the existing Cruze are with Z link, only manual ECO will be without, but starting January…..


----------



## gordio (Nov 26, 2010)

motorhedfred said:


> I thought it was odd that the Z-Link rear suspension goes away with the 6-Speed manual on the Eco model when it stays with the LS. The Eco has a fuel tank with less capacity....maybe it's shaped differently and gets in the way of the Z-Link.
> 
> Does anyone outside the USA have experience with the non Z-link rear suspension ?
> 
> MHF


the automatic ECO gets Z-link. another thing that doesn't make sense is the spare tire. the manual transmission ECO has no option to get spare tire--you are stuck with the cheap pump.


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

that seriously doesnt make any sense. i would just walk away and try a different dealer if they wont budge. i think its also because they have a lot of orders for the car thats why theyre not really willing to negotiate.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

So much for customer service. Seems like sales are too good for them to care. 
If you really want leather and eco together, buying a leather seat wrap kit might be an option.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

The Eco gets that 40+ mpg because of a few things they add (tall sixth gear, auto vents on the grill), but _*mostly*_ because of the many things they remove (leather that is heavier than cloth). IF they allowed the buyer to just add any options they want, then it would not get that Holy Grail MPG bench mark.
Consider the Hyundai Elantra (sp?) with 40+ mpg on all trimelines. Any way you congifure with options, the weight adds up to much less than the baseline Cruze. I suppose GM could have achieved 40 mpg with all configurations as well, but the trade off would be removing much of the stuff that makes the Cruze compete with Corolla and Civic.


----------

